# Potato Dishes



## coulis-o (Jan 23, 2010)

the hotel restaurant i work at has a fresh daily potato dish of the day on the menu, it gives me a good opportunity to make and try out all sorts of different potato recipes, the thing i like the most about working with potatoes is that they are a very versatile ingredient and can produce countless dishes.

i get bored of making the same potato dish over and over again, i have certain personal favourite potato recipes that i like to cook. after a year of cooking some 50 different potato dishes i still find myself wanting to make one that i haven't tried before. 

some of the potato dishes i commonly make include:


Saute Potato: with fresh rosemary, thyme, butter, seasoning.
Dauphinoise.
Marquis Potato: with concasse and choice of cheese.
Lyonnaise.
Boulangere.
Parmentier.
Duchess.
Byron Potato: with dbl cream and parmesan.
Croquettes: with choice of added flavour/ingredients (bubble n squeak, cheese n chive etc).
Truffade: like a potato pizza cut into wedges
Hasselback Potatoes.
Rosti Gratin: with chives.
Minted New potatoes: boring...
Chateau Potatoes.
Roast potatoes: with garlic n herb butter
Paprika Potato Wedges.
Florentine Potaotes.

i feel like i am out of other ideas already even though i have several other recipes i would like to try, does anyone have a good souffle potato recipe that is not served in the skin


----------



## coulis-o (Jan 23, 2010)

if anyone would like a recipe for any of the above dishes i would be happy to post them up


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

A while back my wife brought home an Indian cookbook from the library. There was a recipe in it for a red potato and red onion curry that looked pretty good. Of course I didn't save it, but as I recall it was basically parboiled red potato chunks that were then stirfried with red onion and appropriate spices.

I had french fries with dinner.


mjb.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Coulis,

You are quite the connaisseur of spuds.....I make this one dish here called *Potato Almond Souffle*,
by Stella. Recipe as written.

2 cups riced potatoes 
1 tsp grated lemon peel 
¼ tsp mace 
salt / pepper 
1/2 cup cream
4 egg yolks beaten
2/3 cup ground almond
4 egg whites beaten

Add the seasonings and lightly mix with the hot riced potatoes. Mix the cream with the beaten egg yolks and add to the potatoes. Beat the egg whites stiff, add half of the almonds and fold into the potatoes. Put the mixture into a greased baking dish, sprinkle with the rest of the almonds, set in a pan of water and bake 15 minutes or longer at 375 F.

There is another one, *Potato Cheese Souffle......*

2 cups riced potaotes 
½ cup grated sharp cheese 
½ cup hot cream 
salt / pepper\4 egg yolks, beaten
4 egg whites , beaten
grated parmesan

Stir the cheese into the hot cream and mix lightly with the hot riced potatoes. Add salt to taste and then pepper. Beat the yolks, add them and fold in the stiffly beaten whites last. Pour into a greased baking dish , put in a pan of water and bake for 15 minutes at 375 F. Or until puffed up. Sprinkle with a little parmesan cheese before it comes from oven. Two tbls grated onion may be used instead of the cheese and a little less cream....

I have added many different cheeses and ingredients to this. Well you can do just about anythng with this dish, thats why I like it. 
I can never stick to one recipe, they all need to be jazzed up...depending what is being served of course.

................just an idea


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

You have run the gammut on potato prep and thats great. I notice you have some real classics in your list. If possible get a hold of Escoffier Cookbook(Guide Culinaire) you will see at leat 70 more.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Your potato list is great.... of course there are so many ways .....a good thread for potatoes.....love truffade, Rosti Gratin ...

Basquaise :Long waxy potatoes, peeled then hollowed out, before being stuffed with a mixture of garlic-flavoured tomato, chopped sweet peppers and Bayonne ham. They are then baked in the oven, covered with breadcrumbs, with a little butter. In smart restaurants, a little veal jus is traditionally-added near the end of the baking time.

Crainquebille potatoes cooked in the oven with stock, sliced tomatoes and butter. They should be finished under the grill with a covering of breadcrumbs

Crecy: potatoes cooked as for Anna, but with a layer of Vichy-style carrots as a centre layer.

Landaise: Peeled and diced potatoes sautéed in duck or goose fat with chopped onions, garlic and Bayonne ham (cut into small dice).

Annette: These are cooked in a similar style to 'Anna' potatoes, but are composed of potatoes sliced into matchsticks (julienne) - before being sautéed on top of the stove to form a potato cake.


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

Coulis-o - very impressive list.

When you have a spare moment, if you would post a recipe for the Byron that would be great. I have no idea what it is  and am most curious.

Have you thought about doing a potato tortilla type of dish, served room temp and cut into wedges? If that would suit your menu...

Or galettes of potato. Hard to hold though for any length of time, I suppose.

Teamfat - I concur. Indian cooking has many, many recipes for potatoes - maybe Couli-o could look into this further. This site has a vast number of them (I haven't tried them but with your amount of experience I am sure they would be tweaked or worked into what you need):
Potato Recipes - Indian Potato Recipe - Easy Aloo Recipes


----------



## coulis-o (Jan 23, 2010)

petalsandcoco said:


> Coulis,
> 
> You are quite the connaisseur of spuds.....I make this one dish here called *Potato Almond Souffle*,
> by Stella. Recipe as written.
> ...


thank you for these recipe's Petals i am definitely going to try them out at work we have muffin-moulds that would suit perfectly for the cooking of potato souffle's 

may i ask how many fluid ounces your recipe's equates to one or two cups?



ED BUCHANAN said:


> You have run the gammut on potato prep and thats great. I notice you have some real classics in your list. If possible get a hold of Escoffier Cookbook(Guide Culinaire) you will see at leat 70 more.


your cookbook recommendation is appreciated ed



petalsandcoco said:


> Your potato list is great.... of course there are so many ways .....a good thread for potatoes.....love truffade, Rosti Gratin ...
> 
> Basquaise :Long waxy potatoes, peeled then hollowed out, before being stuffed with a mixture of garlic-flavoured tomato, chopped sweet peppers and Bayonne ham. They are then baked in the oven, covered with breadcrumbs, with a little butter. In smart restaurants, a little veal jus is traditionally-added near the end of the baking time.
> 
> ...


Pomme Anna is another potato dish that i have seen served in the restaurant recently, i have the recipe for pomme anna in the book Advanced Practical Cookery - 4th Edition.



DC Sunshine said:


> Coulis-o - very impressive list.
> 
> When you have a spare moment, if you would post a recipe for the Byron that would be great. I have no idea what it is  and am most curious.
> 
> ...


thanks DCS,

Byron Potatoes is basically a potato cake made from shaped mash potato, to shape the potato i used a round metal fondant ring about 2 and a half inch in diameter.

i found that the recipe works best made with dry mashed potato, so add as little butter as possible to the mash to avoid the potato cake 'breaking down' when it is initially baked after shaping. season the mash and add additional flavours such as herbs if desired.

once shaped, place the potato cakes into individual serving dishes and top with double cream enough to give the potato a good coating. top it off with a sprinkling of cheese, for this i used freshly grated parmesan, and bake for 10 mins @ 200 deg celcius.

truffade is a type of potato tortilla type of dish


----------



## schmoozer (Jan 10, 2010)

Tartiflette is a nice addition to the list.  There are numerous versions available on the 'net.

Schmoozer


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

Coulis-o -thank you for the Byron. Think I can slap that one straight on my thighs...seriously though that sounds so nice.


----------



## coulis-o (Jan 23, 2010)

i really want to make pomme lorraine i have a recipe for and, if it is quiet at work early next week i will try the potato souffle recipe petals gave me


----------



## schmoozer (Jan 10, 2010)

http://www.saveur.com/article/Recipes/Mushroom-and-Potato-Frittata

Coincidentally, while reading an old issue of Saveur magazine last night, I came across this recipe which looked interesting.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Schmoozer, that looks like a nice recipe.....
 
Some more potato dishes for the list.....

Chorizo and potato fritters

Creamed-corn and potato patties
Feta and spinach stuffed potato balls

Polenta and parmesan crusted fritters

Goat cheese and potato fritters

Timbale Brabant ( introduced by a Cajun cook in New Orleans) , its terrific, baked in moulds.

Creamed potatoes with rosemary and cheese

Fennel and potato gratin

Skordalia

Colcannon

Miniature parathas

Spanish Tortilla

Piroshki

Raclette

Roast potato and bacon quiche baked in moulds or muffin pans

Rosemary and potato pizza

DC, you have a thread going on chopsticks and I just wanted to add that when making the hasselback potatoes I place a chopstick along each side of the potato half to prevent cutting all the way through.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

> DC, you have a thread going on chopsticks and I just wanted to add that when making the hasselback potatoes I place a chopstick along each side of the potato half to prevent cutting all the way through


Cool technique,

You know a potato dish I have not made in years is Macaire potatoes.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Another one I love is Pommes Dauphine. Potatoes and choux paste. Perfect with fleur de sel


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

I would have to say its in my top 3 potato dishes.....all time favorites...with the fleur de sel.


----------



## coulis-o (Jan 23, 2010)

cape chef said:


> Cool technique,
> 
> You know a potato dish I have not made in years is Macaire potatoes.


i have a recipe for Macaire potatoes that i found recently and took note of. From what i gathered pommes macaire is a large round potato cake that is then further baked until brown and portioned into wedges. Plus additional flavours and ingredients would make this dish to be more interesting. thanks for reminding me of this dish cape chef



Schmoozer said:


> http://www.saveur.com/article/Recipes/Mushroom-and-Potato-Frittata
> 
> Coincidentally, while reading an old issue of Saveur magazine last night, I came across this recipe which looked interesting.


Schmoozer, how could i forget Frittata ... Potato Omelette 



petalsandcoco said:


> Schmoozer, that looks like a nice recipe.....
> 
> Some more potato dishes for the list.....
> 
> ...


Petals i like the idea of potato and bacon quiche, it sounds similar to a recipe i have of potato lorraine


----------



## benjamindaymon (Mar 5, 2010)

Recipe for traditional _*Colcannon*_-- if anyone is interested:

Colcannon is steeped in centuries of Irish tradition and Celtic mystery. The dish was originally served at Samhain (pronounced sow-ween) -- the early Irish name for Halloween. The ancient Irish viewed the end of the harvest season as the end of the year (New Years).

During the festival, one lucky family member would find a treasured prize buried within their mound of creamy, butter-laden potatoes. 

_*http://www.associatedcontent.com/article/2750445/traditional_irish_recipes_dublin_lawyer.html?cat=22*_


----------

